# every picture tells a story



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

A buddy sent me a couple pictures recently...


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd be askin "buddy" why i wasn't invited! Those things are ridiculous...


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Holy $&@/(!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

queticomike

Were those in Canada?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The man is no stranger to this smallmouth class know scientifically as "giantnormoushuganticmamethsamallmouthiticus."

When I opened his email my mouth dropped and has yet to find it closed again! 

The color and pattern on the second one is nothing short of God's own design of beautiful!!! 

Just not sure what that Zuly thigabob lure is that's in all the Photos? Some back woods rig that he prob got lucky with! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

miss that guy and his reports around here. glad to see he's still doing his thing. they say fish can't feel the pain of a hook, i wonder if they also can't feel the sensation of "I'm full".


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Just not sure what that Zuly thigabob lure is that's in all the Photos? Some back woods rig that he prob got lucky with!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like a Banjo Minnow!!!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh mah gawd, those things are BEASTS


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like QueticoMike took another trip to the Quetico. (The Canada side of Boundary Waters). Some of you guys may remember the photo of the huge pike from a year or so ago.

Mike's been using the Zulu for years as his go-to lure and proselytizes to anyone who will listen. (I assume SMBHooker was being facetious) In fact, he's written an article for a magazine on how to fish the Zulu. And if you've seen it's action, you know how ridiculously underrated it is. The Zulu should be a staple of every fisherman's tackle box.

QueticoMike was very generous in helping me and a few friends plan a trip to the Quetico last year. It was the best vacation of my life. I'd love to go with Mike one day since he knows all the good spots up there.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

All I can get out is A wow!!!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

What ever happened to him? He sure knew his smallies!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

AWesome..i miss his posts!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I heard that he just disappeared into a cornfield never to be seen again, no wait, no, no, no, I remember, he took an impromptu trip to Devils Tower and there he had an encounter, man I'm slipping, he saved a little girl from a squatch but once the girl was safe he went back and lost a valiant battle to said squatch.
Last I heard he can only mumble something about mods and rocks back and forth uncontrollably.....
It was on the news.
It's sad really.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard QM once met Chuck Norris in the woods and was challenged to a fight, then QM casted his double willow chartruse spinnerbat right between Chucks eyes... knocking him out cold.
Great Smallies! I can only imagine the battles they waged.
I miss his reports too... started throwing that spinner up here in NEO, with good results, Thanks Mike.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Man, your buddy with the beard-ish can fish! Glad to see he's still at it.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm from northeast ohio and love reading that guys posts. He is a smallmouth guru. Wish he would come back.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope mike is doing well. He gave me some invaluable hints and tips for river bronzebacks and I learned something from all his posts. Good to see he is still whispering those smallies.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

I think there was some drama about the top member award or something that chased him off. He was nominated for the award and someone accused him of campaigning for himself which led to an unnecessary spat. I don't think he's been on the forum since then.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wish he would come back. I used to love reading his reports. To leave over a stupid award that all the lake erie guys get mad if someone from the southwest has a chance of winning just isn't right.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Turn down the volume if you watch these because there is a lot of static for some reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWDXpQNoMiY&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd_jBQQT9jc&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXN-gGS-rBQ&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm2nDk7B8P4&feature=youtu.be

Fresh water Goliath grouper?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

small talk said:


> Turn down the volume if you watch these because there is a lot of static for some reason.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWDXpQNoMiY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


that's a huge small mouth


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

small talk said:


> Turn down the volume if you watch these because there is a lot of static for some reason.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWDXpQNoMiY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


Man, that last one was on a popper. I am so jealous, top water action from a smallie that size must've been incredibly exciting.

I was wondering about the one out of a canoe, it looks like a drop shot rig but the fish is obviously not hooked on the visible one - is this ... a double drop shot rig? I've never tried two but now that I think about it... why not?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SamiFish said:


> Man, that last one was on a popper. I am so jealous, top water action from a smallie that size must've been incredibly exciting.
> 
> I was wondering about the one out of a canoe, it looks like a drop shot rig but the fish is obviously not hooked on the visible one - is this ... a double drop shot rig? I've never tried two but now that I think about it... why not?


It's a soft jerkbait weightless w/12 inch leader and a swivel. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike has that golden touch with the Smallies without a doubt. He also was a great all around help on here


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Britam05 said:


> Mike has that golden touch with the Smallies without a doubt. He also was a great all around help on here
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, he's got'em trained. I'm on my way to try and do the same . . . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> It's a soft jerkbait weightless w/12 inch leader and a swivel.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


ohhhhh... okay so the plastic jerkbait just got pulled up the line, lol

i was like... it looks like a dropshot rig but the fish is hooked to something below that...


----------

